

Do atheist men want to have children?  Or do they merely accede to so because their wives really want children? - amichail

Men who are religious might want children because it is a religious duty to do so.  But there is no such duty for atheist men.<p>One might argue that evolution resulted in men and women being different in this way so that there is a separation of concerns, with men more concerned with bringing food for their families while their wives take care of their children.
======
paulgb
Animals reproduce and I doubt many of them are religious. Actually, I didn't
realize anyone merely had kids because they thought it was their religious
duty. If so, I feel sorry for their kids.

Not sure what this has to do with hacking, though.

------
DaniFong
My dad is atheist, and I don't think he was browbeaten into having all three
of us...

------
samb
doatheistmenwantchildrenordotheymerelyaccedebecausetheirwivesreallywantchildren.com
may still be available.

if it is, you should jump on that.

------
DanielBMarkham
You know, it only takes a few people posting completely off-topic things to
ruin the board for everybody.

Just sayin'

